# Biete PC Games MMO WoW Hefte



## Worrel (22. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an den PC Games MMO WoW Heften zu BC und WotLK Zeiten?

Ich hab hier noch ~25 Hefte (logischerweise jedes nur 1x  ) rumliegen, die sonst den Altpapiercontainer als zukünftiges Zuhause hätten.

Zustand ist jeweils gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2011)

Keiner interessiert ?


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an den PC Games MMO WoW Heften zu BC und WotLK Zeiten?
> 
> Ich hab hier noch ~25 Hefte (logischerweise jedes nur 1x  ) rumliegen, die sonst den Altpapiercontainer als zukünftiges Zuhause hätten.
> 
> Zustand ist jeweils gut bis sehr gut.



Sind da noch die grossen Karten mit dabei?
Da war doch wer, die solche gesucht hat:
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum-41/Online-3011/WoW-Reallife-Landkarte-bzw-Poster-9184349/?c=5


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sind da noch die grossen Karten mit dabei?
> Da war doch wer, die solche gesucht hat:
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum-41/Online-3011/WoW-Reallife-Landkarte-bzw-Poster-9184349/?c=5


Ein paar ja, aber die kann ich jetzt eh keinem konkreten Heft mehr zuordnen - danke für den Hinweis  .


----------

